
Often we get bugs reported against the Fedora kernel for issues… - ashitlerferad
http://jwboyer.livejournal.com/52241.html
======
mariuolo
As a sidenote I can't wait for AMDGPU to reach a speed comparable to nvidia.

I'll be able to leave all this mess behind.

